

Show HN: All Travel Deals in one page from 50+ travel sites - nirajs
http://www.travelope.com

======
mattbessey
I'm pretty new to HN so I don't know if this bugs me as much as others... But
please don't put footer content on a page with infinite scrolling! It's very
frustrating, especially as all your pages seem to be infinite scrolling types!

~~~
nirajs
Thanks matt. Appreciate the comment. We will get rid of the footer on the
pages with infinite scrolling. Welcome to HN.

